# spotty belly



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

over the last couple of weeks Ruby has developed a few spots/pustules on the exposed skin bit on her belly, certainly nothing like the hives/lumps that we saw in simon01's thread. She seems quite happy to let me pop them and they are only smallish spots that seem to appear within a day or so after a good romp about in a field. My thoughts are possibly mite bites that have gone septic. Anybody else experiencing this? Ruby is only 4 months old so her undercarriage does tend to trail in the grass..


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like staph that needs antibiotics. Common.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

One of V's is a maniac in the field, to the extent that in about 24 hours her chest breaks out really bad. I usta think it was poison ivy but now we moved where its not everywhere and she still gets it. It leaves after a day or two depending on how much she ran through tall brush. Its not really spots though, more like big scratches that caused irritation. Try a skidplate vest, we had one and it worked great but now its too small.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Might be staph infection...Holly just got over one...vet thinks it was from a beaver pond when my bf took her out for a hunt, two other dogs we know that were in the same pond got it as well. She was on antibiotics for 2 weeks, didn't seem to bother her that much, but we caught it early. Her infection looked like little blisters that would scab over.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

tried getting a photo, but she's having her mad half hour ;D, the nearest I can describe them is that it looks like a mild case of acne, (but on her belly)


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley had that same thing when he was only 4 months old. Ended up being a staph (they also call is puppy acne) and he was on antibiotics for 21 days. It cleared up after only a few days though.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks folks,,,,,,will get my wallet out and get to the vets


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My Phoebe (I heard that she was the Ottawa Dog Blog Dog of the Week... http://ottawadogblog.ca/2011/10/phoebe-the-vizsla/) used to get some irritation when we were out in the long grass until I started to give here a better dog food and I added "Dr. Maggies" oil to it. This oil is fortified with omega-3 and makes her coat (and skin) much healthier looking and I think it helps her to repel whatever irritant she is experiencing.

FWIW,
Rh.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it'll be interesting to see what she's like in the morning as we've been out amongst gorse, heather, bracken and long grass today


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be interested to see a pic of that condition, if possible. This is my first Vizsla and I hadn't considered that their very short coat might open the door to skin irritation issues.

Be well,
Rh.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll try and get one tomorrow ironman if it's flared again, although Ruby's not a smooth haired V, I'm guessing the exposed underbelly will just be the same.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

yes, i'll bet that they share the same pink belly


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley's belly looked like he had chicken pox!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well all the spots have gone and no sign of any more. I'm thinking that maybe it was harvest mites as I've taken her through the same fields and we've had a couple of hard frosts so I'm hoping that the frost has killed off the mites.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

About a month ago our V pup developed something similar. We were a nervous reck seeing as she was only 3 months, but it didn't seem to bother her one bit (no itching, pain, etc) but we decided to take her to the vet anyway. They couldn't give an exact diagnosis but they believed it was a type of bacterial staph infection. After about 7 days on 2 antibiotics it was cleared up completely and we haven't had a reoccurance. The vet said it could be from pretty much anything, bug bits, other dogs, or even something rubbing against her belly. My boyfriend had brought her to a new dog park a few days before she developed the rash and she went for a swim so I'm guessing it could have been something in the water. Hope your pup heals quickly!


----------

